# How did you feel the day you went into labor?



## MommyMika

Popping over from third tri with a quick question :flower:

How did you feel the day before/the day you went into labor?

Tired? Energized? Nauseous? Was baby moving less? Etc. etc.

Thanks!!:kiss:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well I was in hospital with gestational hypertension for 4 days before they decided to induce me so I was relieved and excited! Then the contractions started and I wanted it to stop :haha: x


----------



## FayDanielle

I was also induced so not a big help!!

But when I was induced I didnt feel any different...apart from impatient and excited!!

x


----------



## flubdub

Exactly the same - with all 3 of them. Sorrrryyyy!

Good luck though!! Almost there!!


----------



## Clara85

I felt tired, sore, baby was moving less and then started getting small cramps.... but until then no different!!

Had a small show, cramps, then nothing!

ETA - i was in "slow / early" labour for FOUR days, complete agony and then had to be induced, then emergency section so my experince of going into labour is alot slower than most lol


----------



## Odd Socks

My contractions started soon after I woke up but I think I was in quite a good mood. Not overly sore or tired or particularly energised. Bella hadn't been doing anything out of the ordinary either. 

Once in labour, wow. I went to the library, to the supermarket, for a 2 mile walk, made chilli con carne in the slow cooker, emptied the airing cupboard to get the meter reading, tool a final bump photo...lol. I was on a roll!

I didn't feel quite so energetic 22 1/2 hours later when I finally gave birth!


----------



## BabyG&Me

I felt no different!! Thought baby was never coming!! I was 3 days overdue and woke up feeling like I needed the toilet. Went to get up and couldn't physically get up!! 15 hours later and LO was born!! 

I remember getting frustrated cos I had absolutely no symptoms but it still happened!!


----------



## pinktaffy

i woke up feeling like i need a wee went a wee 15 times then woke oh up and woosh my waters broke then contrations started so quick they went every 5 mins then every 3 but i felt starving and wanted food b4 i left my dad was saying hurry up get her to hospital haha i was like im hungry.

i was in slow labour for a week and a half b4 and i felt so tired and like a heavy pressure down there and verry sore. but i didnt get any reel contractions till my waters broke i got ones i thought was contractions but when the reel thing came i the fake ones seemed nothing lol


----------



## tommyg

I was up half the night the night before worried sensless at the mear though of being induced. So was really tired and lazed around most of the day before forcing myself to run an errand late afternoon before having a surge of energy and starting early labour about 7pm. Early labour lasted about 29 hours and was active for about 4 hours.


----------



## aliss

I felt fantastic and went to the gym, ran on the treadmill and then lifted weights for an hour. In hindsight, I wish I had slept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

I had lots of symptoms (but can only now see in hindsight)!

- CM changed from copious creamy to almost dry then to EWCM in the few days before my bloody show.
- I had severe braxton hicks from 16 weeks but they completely stopped a week before labour.
- I felt sick and unable to eat for about a week before. VERY unusual for me not to eat...
- The biggest clue was a funny headache I had the night before labour started proper. I was out with some old friends I don't see often. I normally enjoy it but felt distant somehow...all I wanted to do was talk about my birth preferences which freaked them out as none of them have kids. :dohh:
Anyway, the whole time I was out I had a weird pinchy headache in my temples...but not like a tension headache/cluster/migraine. I also felt very irritable. Woke up in the small hours with the headache blinding me and felt very nauseous, gagging over the toilet. Weirdly I thought "hmmm this is odd...I wonder if somethings happening". I was Only 35+4 at the time so no reason to think that.
About 8 hours later my hind waters went and 36 hours later LO was born.

I'm convinced that headache was my progesterone crashing. Like PMS times a million!


----------



## babz1986

aliss said:


> I felt fantastic and went to the gym, ran on the treadmill and then lifted weights for an hour. In hindsight, I wish I had slept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This made me laugh! I was the opposite!

I woke up - noticed my bump had dropped slightly and had the sudden urge to make chocolate covered flap jacks!! toddled off to tesco's with my ingredient list and my contractions started as soon as I started making them!! :wacko:


----------



## Babushka99

I felt different and knew I was about to go into labour and I was super energized and excited so I knew she was coming. I went food shopping and sprinted up 70 stairs to my house with the bags of shopping, which was very unlike me since I was so lazy during my whole pregnancy and then I made a giant moussaka... and then the contractions started lol


----------



## welshprincess

two days before both mornings when i woke i had alot of very water like white stuff leak from me. on third morning i woke to a pop and waters gone this was at 5:45am, had breakfast took my two boys to nans went to tesco at 9:30 started havin contractions 15mins apart went to hospital and baby born at 2:10pm was in labour for 2hours and 20mins


----------



## SKATERBUN

The day before (the friday) I was frustrated as I was running 2 weeks late and I wanted to try everything possible to go into labour naturally as if I didn't by the saturday evening they were going to induce me, and this filled me with horror. I wanted to be in control so I tried everything from drinking gallons of rasperberry leaf, going to the toilet from eating lots of prunes. sex and a sweep! :D 

I went into labour thankfully in the early hours of Saturday morning, 4am, I was relieved but I was scared as I knew it was all going to happen from that point on and would have to keep my cool and remember everything from the ante natel classes and what I had read. I was pacing around the house right up until 10am having contractions while DH was snoring away in bed blissfully (he wanted to conserve all his energy for me for when we finally went to the hospital). I was aggitated as I wanted to get to the hospital straight away but my waters hadnt broken. I went anyway as I was in immense pain after the tens machine failed to work for me, they just offered me a few strong painkillers and would you believe sleeping tablets and sent me home again!! They didnt want to know unless my waters had broken. was not impressed as I didnt want to go home and go back to bed, I was soooo frustrated, I just wanted labour over with. I know it can take some ladies up to a day to give birth but im an impatient person lol. I dont do waiting and all the slow breathing excercises were basically out the window and I was getting in a panic.

So went home and back to bed. by this time it was around midday and was laying in bed still having the contractions obviously that were getting ever closer toether and more intense and as I was drifting in and out of sleep (the pills helped to calm me down)
DH was lying next to me in bed kind of catching up on sleep too..
All of a sudden felt this urge to push and woooosh all the waters broke on the bed. Yucky brown gunk everywhere. Phoned the hospital and they said it sounded like muconium in the waters and to get back down there quick so they could monitor LO. so lucky that I only live 20 mins drive away but was peeved really that i couldnt of done all this at the hospital and not had the discomfort of getting in and out of the car and getting stuck in traffic! Saturday mornings sheer hell. 

So back in the hospital I went to the labour ward and then it all started happening quickly I couldnt hold back on the pushing even though I wasnt dialating as much as they would of liked but the doctor told the MW it was ok and to let me go ahead. Turns out though I needed an epi though :( and also LO had to be delivered ventouse, but she was out by 4pm :D 
I kind of really rushed my way through labour, I didnt have any further pain relief apart from the Gas and Air and I wasnt nervous but I was kind of in denial about the whole ordeal, in fact I had my eyes shut the entire time lol I didnt really want to know what was happening.:D The birth plan also went way out the window, didnt even get a glance in all the confusion and also I wanted to use the pool but I totally forgot about that too, next time hopefully I will be more patient and controlled :)


----------



## mummy2jack

i just knew! didn't really feel any different but got up out of bed and had a "feeling" 
I wrote on facebook at 8am "today is the day, i can feel it in my water lol"
I had my son by crash section 4 hours later x (2 days early)
I think i might have had a mad cleaning spree day before :lol:


----------



## lrxjessica

I had plug come out the weekend before...bits and pieces. The day I went into labor, I woke up crampy. Kinda like when you feel your monthly coming, knowing you are about to start. It was like that for me. Other than that, I felt like normal..like I usually do. It also took me awhile to figure out I was in labor. The doctor had done a check on me that morning at an appointment..said I was a little over 1 cm dilated. I don't know if I was already going into labor...or the doctor "sped it up" with his messing around down there. After that appointment though the cramps were way worse. This was on a Thursday, by Friday night I was 4 cm dilated(didn't even realize I was that far) and gave birth to my son via c section Saturday morning at 2:30am. I always looked for symptoms and signs..but never registered. Also, I didn't sleep well the night before I went into labor..like I couldn't get comfortable and I was hot. Also had weird dreams.


----------



## Shabutie

I had to be induced around 38 weeks because I had gestational diabetes. I went in on the monday ( at 38+3) and they started me off with it, but 4 hours later were too busy to check me over so any progress that I made, which was tightenings, faded. This day I was feeling quite nervous as we walked into the hospital.

The following morning I got checked and I was 4cm and they broke my waters, and everything progressed quickly from there. (8 hours later I had my daughter) On this day, i wasnt feeling nervous, I was actual very excited and keen for it all to just happen. I was very determined to push my baby out a.s.a.p, so I kinda didnt allow myself to get worried or anxious.

Had I have gone into labour naturally, then I think I would have been more scared. 

:flower:


----------



## Mumtobe20

I was painting lo's bedroom the day before lol im sure that started it off I was in and out of hospital for reduced movements the day before I had him. The morning after I woke up at 6.30 am needing the toilet, got out of bed and my waters broke, I didnt know that was them breaking at the time. After that I started getting stomach cramps at 9am I was sick twice. I thought I had food poisoning I was that weak and felt physically ill and my son wasnt due for another 3 weeks. By 10am I had had enough I phoned the hospital described how I was feeling and was told to hang up take some paracetemol and go for a bath. Paracetemol did absolutely nothing the bath helped a bit. At 1pm I was sick at least 3 or 4 times, was getting fed up couldnt keep any food down either. I phoned the hospital again at 2pm told me to take more paracetemol and another bath. I did that but 15 mins later the contractions were coming very close and very strong. I decided to go to hospital, my mum drove and I remember feeling the urge to push. Once at the hospital I had to wait in the waiting room by now I was in so much pain went to the toilet and had the urge to push again. I was seem By a mid wife at 5.30 who rushed me up un to labour ward and had my mum boy in my arms 1 hour later. I got told if I had been much longer I would have had him in the car or house lol x


----------



## aliss

babz1986 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I felt fantastic and went to the gym, ran on the treadmill and then lifted weights for an hour. In hindsight, I wish I had slept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This made me laugh! I was the opposite!
> 
> I woke up - noticed my bump had dropped slightly and had the sudden urge to make chocolate covered flap jacks!! toddled off to tesco's with my ingredient list and my contractions started as soon as I started making them!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Drool! Were you able to finish? Probably not. I'd be so pissed.


----------



## Nic1107

I felt pretty normal, or at least I thought I did because I'd resigned myself to getting induced the next day. I had a strong urge to organize things for baby's arrival, and since the room was already done up and her clothes were washed and put away, etc. I decided I'd go through all my paperwork and make sure all the bills were paid and my important papers were organized in their file folders. lol I spent hours going through it all! I felt pretty peaceful and excited about being induced (was scheduled for 6:00 pm) and when I finally fell into bed at 3 am all ready to sleep... POP! Waters went! No sleep for me that night! :lol: Carmen was out by 10:10 that morning.


----------



## KimB1980

I was completely out of sorts and didn't feel myself - was enormous as was 41weeks and wore oh's pj bottoms! I cleaned the oven in the morning then had odd pains in the afternoon and kept feeling like I needed the loo. I cooked dinner and pains got worse sk oh googled it and it came back that I was having contractions! My waters hadnt broke just had a show. Didn't go to hospital til 9pm and was examined at 10pm when I was 8cm and then had g&a, my waters still hadn't broke but they broke when pushing - our beautiful daughter was born at 3:36am.


----------



## Natsku

Was having annoying nagging backache and couldn't sleep and then went to the toilet around 2am and had my bloody show and contractions started soon after then disappeared again when I sauna'd, then I had a fair amount of energy and had a very busy morning til the contractions got really strong in the middle of a meeting a couple hours later I was in the hospital in proper labour.


----------



## Flutterby1982

Well I was already having contractions on the actual day but trying to ignore them as I thought it was false labour so thought I'd better be brave if this wasn't even the real thing lol! but the day before I had slight random period pains and the sudden urge to pack the hospital bag even though she wasn't due for 3 weeks. The night before that I felt really odd like I was coming down with a cold or flu and my nose was bunged up...when I googled it afterwards that was actually a sign of impending labour xx


----------



## JaniceT

I was really excited with the 'pop' of my waters and seeing it gush out little by little. It was fascinating to experience going into labour. Exhausted and told my doctor I really wanted to sleep when I was in my final half hour when the pushing was on.


----------



## minties

I felt completely normal, was watching TV and laughing with OH about something, then boom, contractions!


----------



## Bec L

I had a totally normal and very busy day. I remember being in the park with Poppy and thinking 'i must make the most of these next few weeks with just having Poppy before the baby comes,' and then Florrie arrived the next day (at 36 weeks!) I also got OH to film me and my bump just a couple of hours before the contractions started for some reason!


----------



## Jellycat

Same as Flutterby I had a stuffy nose for a couple of days. Yet it cleared by the time I went into labour

Was very emotional a couple of hours before going into labour as I didnt want to be induced the following day, had my dinner then got up from the sofa and my waters went. Contractions 3 minutes apart within 20 minutes of waters going.


----------



## oliviarose

I felt fine all day. Was having tightenings all day, but they were not painful. I was on my ball rolling around on my birthing ball and doing kits of house work to try and bring on labour.

Got my pains at 5pm and then I was scared of what was to coming. As I was in labour for 31hrs with Liv.


----------



## taylor197878

i was induced due to brooke being small at 38 weeks i was excited though and nervous wanted it over and done with,


----------



## Lena

I was doing laps around the field behind my house to try and move things along. I was 39+3 and soooo ready to have this baby. I started walking a lot at 39 weeks but the day i went into labour then when i was walking i kept getting cramps (or a stitch, as called in the UK) so i had to keep sitting down. Other than that, i just felt pretty normal and my water broke at 10pm that night. Contractions started a few hours after that.


----------



## babz1986

aliss said:


> babz1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I felt fantastic and went to the gym, ran on the treadmill and then lifted weights for an hour. In hindsight, I wish I had slept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This made me laugh! I was the opposite!
> 
> I woke up - noticed my bump had dropped slightly and had the sudden urge to make chocolate covered flap jacks!! toddled off to tesco's with my ingredient list and my contractions started as soon as I started making them!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Drool! Were you able to finish? Probably not. I'd be so pissed.Click to expand...

Yep I did indeed! :haha: - they actually came with me to the hospital in a Tupperware box!! :happydance:


----------



## Nats21

I had to go into hospital on the wednesday cos of high blood pressure, they monitored me overnight and then sent me home cos it was back to normal, I got home then an hour later had to go back cos my waters had broke! The next day was a lot of waiting for contractions so was a chill out day really! Then I had to have a pessery to get me started and then gave birth a few hours later! 

I think the nerves/excitement stopped me from feeling tired and I just felt the same as usual really. Good luck! xx


----------



## blinkybaby

I didn't feel much different - when I went to bed though on the night I finally went into labour I had an ominous feeling that I thought something would happen that night - like intuition. My bump was rock hard and really sticking out that day as well. xxx


----------



## amygwen

I was induced.
But I actually have kind of a weird induction story. My doctor wanted me at the hospital on Friday night at 8pm, so I arrived.. the nurse told me that he messed up and was actually supposed to arrive Saturday morning at 8am. So I psyched myself up ALL day on Friday thinking I was going to be induced, so I was pretty disappointed when they cancelled on me. Although I had a horrible night on Friday, I couldn't sleep.. but I was so anxious, nervous, excited and scared. I cried for about an hour the night before because I didn't know what to expect. And that's probably the scariest part about it, if you're a first time mom! It was a wonderful experience though. Good luck to you!


----------



## charlotte-xo

i felt really energized actually. it was about 4 in the morning when my waters broke and i think it was a mix of excitement and addrenaline.

<3


----------



## Trying4ababy

I didn't really feel any different. We had my parents up to eat dinner with us the night before and I felt normal and I woke up the next morning in a puddle and knew my water had broke. I had some mild period type cramps after that and then went into full blown contractions


----------



## girlsmooch

i knew all day i just hasd a dull period like ache for most of the day. my oh works night and he was working on his own that night i kept saying you've made sure someone'll come in and cover when i go into labour havent you - he thought i was mad!

sure enough i went to bed that night and was woken by contractions at 4am. 

when i phone oh he was well casual! not only did he stay at work till 7 (normal time) he then gave his mate a lift home 30 min out of his way then got home and wanted to go to bed for a bit! i eventually had to wake him at 10am when it got too much to go to hospital!


----------



## Faerie

Hungry. I ate a roast chicken practically to myself, my sister joked that meant I was having a boy as she did the same with my nephew. I also decided that going on not one but two walks was what I needed to do. It was like I was posessed and absolutely had to walk. Then I felt really really sick so went to bed and 2 hours later woke with contractions.

I was so in denial that I was anywhere near labour! He came a week early and I really wasn't expecting it.


----------



## missy1

I felt really exhausted as I had done for the full week leading up to labour. Apart from that I had no other signs until my waters broke on my way to the bathroom at 2am.


----------



## cupcakekate

I felt no different. I was 40+ 2 and it was the week leading up to xmas so i'd accepted in my head that she wasn't going to arrive before the 25th (or that i'd be having my xmas dinner in hospital lol). I'd been having BH and twinges for weeks so i had by then stopped getting my hopes up that something was happening! We took the dog for a long walk in the snow and then the next morning at 3am my waters broke! I had my gorgeous girl 24 hours later.. x


----------



## Katt

I thought I had food poisoning! Tummy cramps and about a million toilet visits! Thinking back I did feel quite perky, though I wouldn't have thought so at the time.


----------



## emera35

The day before i felt great! I'd felt tired all through my pregnancy, and for the day before i felt really good. Went to Ikea, bought a cot, had breakfast with my brother, packed my hospital bag, tidied the house, went for a 4 mile walk, had dinner with friends, DTD with OH for the first time in months :blush:

Woke up the next day after 14 hours sleep ( about the first night not interupted by needing to pee for months!)and told OH i fancied going out for breakfast, as i really wanted a fruit smoothie, then suddenly felt weird and sat up quickly, and my waters broke all over the bed! Had Roh 2.5 hours later :shock: it was all a bit of a suprise as i was just 36 weeks.


----------



## LankyDoodle

I had a mucousy bloody discharge when I woke up at about 6am on 16th April. I had really painful BH contractions all day, felt sick/runny tummy, tired yet restless, didn't want to be near people, didn't know where to put myself when out and about - just wanted to be at home hiding.

My waters went a little before midnight (I had gone to bed at about 1115 and felt really washed out and crummy, my tummy was doing weird things and the top of my bump suddenly went really hard. I told OH to touch it which he did and was shocked. I was like 'oh well, I'm tired, night night' and rolled over, at which POP!). I had contractions for hours and hours and hours, but they were irregular and I had to be induced due to infection risks of waters having gone (they examined me and cervix was still posterior, high and closed so I was induced with 1 pessary at 10am on 19th and told to expect to have a failed induction). Within half an hour I was having 4-5 contractions in 10 minutes and in not long at all my cervix had come forward and I was 3cm dilated. Things were quite slow from then on, though and my baby was not born til 20th (safely) after use of an induction drip. :) Due date baby!


----------



## after autumn

I felt fine all day except i was really frustrated though because i was 13 days overdue..and the morning before i was supposed to be induced when i was trying to go to bed at 3 am i started getting the worst shooting back pains..and then it began


----------



## Bartness

My water broke at 330 am, and I was having very mild contractions all day (the nurse at the hospital told me I wet myself when I called), so I went shopping in the morning to pick up stuff for my bag, and then I went shopping with my mom. And then I had a doctors appoitment. They confirmed my waters broke was brought to L&D, where they gave me antibiotics to ward off infection and gave me pitocen.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The day I went into latent labour was nothing out of the ordinary, had a sweep in the morning and felt normal all day, contractions started at 7pm and from there kept coming, getting increasingly more painful and longer for four days and I got progressively more tired and weepy obviously from not sleeping and being in constant pain (contx on day two and three of early labour were just as painful and just as regular as contx at 5cm dilated in hospital!)

The only thing I can pinpoint that was different in the time was that at 3.30am on the Sunday morning (been in labour since the Wednesday evening) I started to feel really shaky and a bit sick, like when you've had too much caffeine or are really nervous about something, it came on really suddenly. Then I had a panic attack and started crying and hyperventilating because I thought I was going to be sick, and suddenly decided that a baby is a really bad idea, what on earth have we done, I don't want this anymore! OH hauled me up off the couch to give me a cuddle to try and calm me down, and just as he managed to get his arms round me my waters broke. As soon as they went and it was hospital time it's as if the panic lifted and my head totally cleared.


----------



## funkyfish586

i felt completely fine loads of energy, walked 3 miles did some wii fit had my first glass of wine all pregnancy & my waters broken in bed! x


----------



## GossipGirly

well I had no signs and then woke in bed with my waters popping, then I felt fear!! and my contractions stopped and started for 3 days till I got induced!


----------



## tammii1981

My baby was having a hyper day, constantly on the move, and I felt very good actually....calm and quite chilled!


----------



## hellohefalump

The day before I felt completely normal. Then my waters broke in bed, and it went from there.


----------



## Cat_pj

I cried and cried while watching OBEM. And not the 'aww cute babies being born' crying that sets me off now while watching OBEM (lol!) but just fed up with being over due, and scared of labour crying. My waters went at 10am the following morning.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

My LO was definitely moving less in the days before he was born. I woke up with contractions about 4am. During the day before I had odd sensations like someone was tightening a belt around my middle, and I just felt really uncomfortable and tired. I'd been uncomfortable and tired for a few weeks by then though so I don't think that was a sign! The tightening sensation was the only thing that I remember that was notably different from any other day near the end of my pregnancy.


----------



## Lara310809

I had a migraine in the morning, and I woke with contractions. I found though that while the migraine was still there, I coudln't focus on it and therefore I couldn't feel it, so it didn't get in the way of the labour at all. I was tired (I hadn't slept well), but I had all the energy I needed for the labour. You find your strength from somewhere, so don't worry about that. 

Also I don't remember feelign her move at all that day (she was born in the evening so I shoudl have felt her at some point), but I suppose it's because I was focusing on the contractions and sleeping in the middle. The babies also feel the contractions as been squeezes though, and apparently many start kicking after one, as a result of wanting to stretch out again after having been squeezed!


----------



## blondey

I felt completely normal. Did a few of the old wives tales which are supposed to help labour come on. Went to bed as normal and my waters broke in the middle of the night.

I know you mentioned about the baby moving less, this isn't a sign of impending labour and if you notice less movements you should call your labour ward hun. Babies continue with their normal pattern of movements right up to labour and throughout.

xx


----------



## MommyMika

This is great, I love all of the responses :)! Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## Seity

I didn't feel any different. It was a complete surprise. I'd actually had my 38 week checkup the day before I went into labor and fully expected to have another 2-3 weeks before he showed up. I woke up with what I thought was BH's and showered and went to work as usual. BH's didn't go away, so I figured it might be the real thing, left work a little early and went to the hospital. He showed up a couple hours later. :haha: He was moving the entire time I was in labor too. When the midwife put the monitor on to check my contractions she could see him kicking on there too. It was pretty funny.


----------



## julietz

I felt anxious, had loads on energy and started to clean all the house, felt completely normal with twinges the next morning, then they got worse, by the evening i realised they were contractions, by midnight i was 5cm dialated and they took me in at 3am and had no room for me, what a nightmare imissed bonfire night to :(


----------



## Pixxie

No signs but I was quite hormonal the day before :haha: Actually I think I cried to OH that she was going to go overdue and be born on x-mas day (due on the 15th) I woke up on the 13th at 2am with mild contractions and she was born at 2.18am on the 14th :) xx


----------



## Kitten-B

I felt absolutely no different!


----------



## fluffpuffin

I felt really uncomfortable all day. I thought I was constipated and that was causing me pain in my bum, but retrospectively I know it was all gearing up for LO's arrival. She was back to back hence I felt a lot of pain in my bum


----------



## louandivy

Reaaally tired, I had a 3 hour nap in the middle of the day! (I went into labour at 1am that night) I also remember complaining about feeling sick and dizzy a few hours before my waters broke, but I always felt sick and dizzy by the final month!


----------



## Faffalina

NORMAL. Sorry!

I sat in bed writing my diary, how excited I was about the baby. Went to sleep and woke up in early labour about 2 hours later. Aah I love thinking about the birth.


----------



## NaturalMomma

With ds1 I felt really tired. It was a very hot and sunny day and I took a nap around 10 am. I was 41 weeks already. I woke up at noon and boom I was having contractions.

With ds2 I just felt off and I kind of knew it would be that day. I was only 39 weeks and 2 days. But there was a shift in the atmosphere (which apparently can send women into labor) and I could tell it was moving things. At 1 am that day my water broke.


----------



## mastersdoggie

at 39 weeks i was induced to labour. being a first timer, i was clueless as to what to expect. when my doctor came to check me, she said she could feel my contractions byt i felt nothing. later, i felt lot of pressure in my lower abdomen and i really dunno how else i can describe it. got an epidural when i was 7 cm dilated and my daughter was born within the next 2 hours. whew!!


----------



## pinklizzy

I went into labour the night of my baby shower, I was really achy and uncomfortable but I put it down to having sat in the same position for a while that night. I was also reallly hungry, I made OH go out at 9pm to buy me a pizza even though I'd eaten loads at the shower! My contractions started about 2 hours later- I think I was subconsciously storing up energy for labour!


----------



## bobloblaw

The day before I had the sudden urge to make loads of vegetable stews for the freezer. Spent all day chopping & cooking mountains of veg. I think this was my equivalent of nesting. Sadly I didn't get the other kind and my kitchen floor remains filthy! :rofl:

Also had the urge to WALK. Was a miserable day, so I paced up & down our tiny kitchen about 17,000 times. I just needed to be walking constantly. 

I think in a way I kind of knew, because I made H sit down that night and pick a name. I had another week to go and we still hadn't decided!

Went to bed and had the best night's sleep of my *entire *pregnancy. Woke up at 6am and walked some more. Phoned hospital at 9am, went in at 11am, had baby by 5.30pm. :thumbup:


----------



## louandivy

bobloblaw said:


> The day before I had the sudden urge to make loads of vegetable stews for the freezer. Spent all day chopping & cooking mountains of veg. I think this was my equivalent of nesting. Sadly I didn't get the other kind and my kitchen floor remains filthy! :rofl:
> 
> Also had the urge to WALK. Was a miserable day, so I paced up & down our tiny kitchen about 17,000 times. I just needed to be walking constantly.
> 
> I think in a way I kind of knew, because I made H sit down that night and pick a name. I had another week to go and we still hadn't decided!
> 
> Went to bed and had the best night's sleep of my *entire *pregnancy. Woke up at 6am and walked some more. Phoned hospital at 9am, went in at 11am, had baby by 5.30pm. :thumbup:

This just reminded me that I baked two apple pies a few hours before my waters broke! I never got to eat either pie :(


----------



## moondrops

One word... GRUMPY :haha: only before my waters broke though i was feeling mean :D i think that morning i was up early and hoovering though x


----------



## Ang3l

The day I went into labour/waters breaking, I woke up and my waters broke at 7am so I didn't have time to feel anything different lol. The few days before I remember I was getting a lot more Braxton Hicks than usual and also my back was very achey. :)


----------

